# RMR Rafts over 20% PFDs up to 35% off



## theBoatPeople

There is some great pricing on remaining (mostly blue rather than red) 2012 fully welded Rocky Mountain rafts, and we have also posted some closeout and overstock type III & V lifevests at pricing ranging from good deals to dirt cheap. We'll be adding a few more lifejackets as time allows. Go to theboatpeople.com for details. Hope all of you enjoy your holidays, and remember to ask Santa for water.


----------

